# A Wiltshire Detailing meet?



## Brazo

Given there is quite a few guys from Wilts and Glos and the surrouning areas it would be great to have a meet:thumb: 

We should have the use of a detailing bay in Swindon where demos etc can be undertaken.

So really just a thread to guage interest. Not sure exactly when but will be in the coming summer months:thumb: 

1.) Brazo


----------



## Detail My Ride

1.) Brazo
2.) 13yearoldetailer - Only a stones throw from me so why not :lol:


----------



## Exclusive Car Care

sounds good to me 
1.) Brazo
2.) 13yearoldetailer
3.) GleamingKleen


----------



## russell hayward

1.) Brazo
2.) 13yearoldetailer - Only a stones throw from me so why not 
3.) GleamingKleen
4.) Russ - why the hell not


----------



## Peter D

1.) Brazo
2.) 13 Yearoldetailer
3.) GleamingKleen
4.) Russ - why the hell not
5.) Peter D


----------



## Neil_S

1.) Brazo
2.) 13 Yearoldetailer
3.) GleamingKleen
4.) Peter D
5.) Neil_S (depending on dates)


----------



## JonR

1.) Brazo
2.) 13 Yearoldetailer
3.) GleamingKleen
4.) Peter D
5.) Neil_S (depending on dates)
6.) JonR


----------



## The Incredible Hulk

1.) Brazo
2.) 13 Yearoldetailer
3.) GleamingKleen
4.) Peter D
5.) Neil_S (depending on dates)
6.) JonR 
7.) The Incredible Hulk (depending on dates) [Possibly Blackbird too, I'll ask him)


----------



## Brazo

Just as well your coming Jon 

Also we will need a demo car so any volunteers?


----------



## JonR

use mine if you want? needs the swirls and holograms removing


----------



## Scud

1.) Brazo
2.) 13 Yearoldetailer
3.) GleamingKleen
4.) Peter D
5.) Neil_S (depending on dates)
6.) JonR 
7.) The Incredible Hulk (depending on dates) [Possibly Blackbird too, I'll ask him)
8.) Scud

If you dont mind me coming over the bridge.


----------



## The Incredible Hulk

Blackbird is due a new Subaru Forrester STI from Japan around June - wonder if I could convince him to offer it up  

regards, Kevin


----------



## Brazo

Scud said:


> If you dont mind me coming over the bridge.


It'll cost you to get 'back in' mind


----------



## willbaroo

Yeah go on why not!

1.) Brazo
2.) 13 Yearoldetailer
3.) GleamingKleen
4.) Peter D
5.) Neil_S (depending on dates)
6.) JonR 
7.) The Incredible Hulk (depending on dates) [Possibly Blackbird too, I'll ask him)
8.) Scud
9.) Will


----------



## CK888

Sounds good Brazo:thumb: Paul Merritt's unit would be a good meet.


----------



## Brazo

^^Do you Mean 'Phil Merrit'? 

Not quite but close

Take it you were impressed by his setup


----------



## CK888

Tis a nice setup and made me think about getting a unit like that, good price for the repair too.


----------



## Dom

1.) Brazo
2.) 13 Yearoldetailer
3.) GleamingKleen
4.) Peter D
5.) Neil_S (depending on dates)
6.) JonR 
7.) The Incredible Hulk (depending on dates) [Possibly Blackbird too, I'll ask him)
8.) Scud
9.) Will
10.) Dom

Pick mine that'd be a challenge haha...


----------



## JonR

looking good so far


----------



## Scud

Brazo said:


> It'll cost you to get 'back in' mind


You gotta pay to get into gods country Mark


----------



## Summit Detailing

1.) Brazo
2.) 13 Yearoldetailer
3.) GleamingKleen
4.) Peter D
5.) Neil_S (depending on dates)
6.) JonR 
7.) The Incredible Hulk (depending on dates) [Possibly Blackbird too, I'll ask him)
8.) Scud
9.) Will
10.) Dom
11.) Chris_330Ci


----------



## Rich

1.) Brazo
2.) 13 Yearoldetailer
3.) GleamingKleen
4.) Peter D
5.) Neil_S (depending on dates)
6.) JonR 
7.) The Incredible Hulk (depending on dates) [Possibly Blackbird too, I'll ask him)
8.) Scud
9.) Will
10.) Dom
11.) Chris_330Ci
12.) Rich


----------



## Mr yella

1.) Brazo
2.) 13 Yearoldetailer
3.) GleamingKleen
4.) Peter D
5.) Neil_S (depending on dates)
6.) JonR 
7.) The Incredible Hulk (depending on dates) [Possibly Blackbird too, I'll ask him)
8.) Scud
9.) Will
10.) Dom
11.) Chris_330Ci
12.) Rich
13.) neil ..( mr yella ) even if i dont know anyone ...lol


----------



## Benny Boy

1.) Brazo
2.) 13 Yearoldetailer
3.) GleamingKleen
4.) Peter D
5.) Neil_S (depending on dates)
6.) JonR 
7.) The Incredible Hulk (depending on dates) [Possibly Blackbird too, I'll ask him)
8.) Scud
9.) Will
10.) Dom
11.) Chris_330Ci
12.) Rich
13.) neil ..( mr yella ) even if i dont know anyone ...lol
14.) Benny Boy



on my doorstep and a good chance to learn a lot and meet some new people. im definatly in


----------



## ccc

Will try to get there if thats ok


----------



## parish

Whoah! I managed to miss this thread     - how did that happen 

Yep, I'll be there, subject to other commitments :thumb: with the added bonus that I'll get to meet the infamous 13yo nightmare :lol:



Brazo said:


> Also we will need a demo car so any volunteers?


You can use mine - solid black, plenty of swirls  

1.) Brazo
2.) 13 Yearoldetailer
3.) GleamingKleen
4.) Peter D
5.) Neil_S (depending on dates)
6.) JonR
7.) The Incredible Hulk (depending on dates) [Possibly Blackbird too, I'll ask him)
8.) Scud
9.) Will
10.) Dom
11.) Chris_330Ci
12.) Rich
13.) neil ..( mr yella ) even if i dont know anyone ...lol
14.) Benny Boy
15.) Parish
16.) 
17.) 
18.)


----------



## C6REW

How could I not come?

1.) Brazo
2.) 13 Yearoldetailer
3.) GleamingKleen
4.) Peter D
5.) Neil_S (depending on dates)
6.) JonR
7.) The Incredible Hulk (depending on dates) [Possibly Blackbird too, I'll ask him)
8.) C6REW - Obviously depending on dates.


----------



## parish

Fixed the list   

1.) Brazo
2.) 13 Yearoldetailer
3.) GleamingKleen
4.) Peter D
5.) Neil_S (depending on dates)
6.) JonR
7.) The Incredible Hulk (depending on dates) [Possibly Blackbird too, I'll ask him)
8.) Scud
9.) Will
10.) Dom
11.) Chris_330Ci
12.) Rich
13.) neil ..( mr yella ) even if i dont know anyone ...lol
14.) Benny Boy
15.) Parish
16.) C6REW - Obviously depending on dates.
17.) 
18.)


----------



## CK888

1.) Brazo
2.) 13 Yearoldetailer
3.) GleamingKleen
4.) Peter D
5.) Neil_S (depending on dates)
6.) JonR
7.) The Incredible Hulk (depending on dates) [Possibly Blackbird too, I'll ask him)
8.) Scud
9.) Will
10.) Dom
11.) Chris_330Ci
12.) Rich
13.) neil ..( mr yella ) even if i dont know anyone ...lol
14.) Benny Boy
15.) Parish
16.) C6REW - Obviously depending on dates.
17.) CK888 (let me know if you need any help)
18.)


----------



## Detail My Ride

parish said:


> with the added bonus that I'll get to meet the infamous 13yo nightmare :lol:


Don't you mean Famous? :lol:


----------



## Brazo

Cool I will sort a date with Jon soon and post it up


----------



## NIL 7090

1.) Brazo
2.) 13 Yearoldetailer
3.) GleamingKleen
4.) Peter D
5.) Neil_S (depending on dates)
6.) JonR
7.) The Incredible Hulk (depending on dates) [Possibly Blackbird too, I'll ask him)
8.) Scud
9.) Will
10.) Dom
11.) Chris_330Ci
12.) Rich
13.) neil ..( mr yella ) even if i dont know anyone ...lol
14.) Benny Boy
15.) Parish
16.) C6REW - Obviously depending on dates.
17.) CK888 (let me know if you need any help)
18.)NIL 7090


----------



## beardboy

1.) Brazo
2.) 13 Yearoldetailer
3.) GleamingKleen
4.) Peter D
5.) Neil_S (depending on dates)
6.) JonR
7.) The Incredible Hulk (depending on dates) [Possibly Blackbird too, I'll ask him)
8.) Scud
9.) Will
10.) Dom
11.) Chris_330Ci
12.) Rich
13.) neil ..( mr yella ) even if i dont know anyone ...lol
14.) Benny Boy
15.) Parish
16.) C6REW - Obviously depending on dates.
17.) CK888 (let me know if you need any help)
18.)NIL 7090
19.) Beardboy

Dependant on dates/times etc, however i'll be in the work car, as mine's for sale.


----------



## Detail My Ride

beardboy said:


> Dependant on dates/times etc, however i'll be in the work car, as mine's for sale.


:doublesho


----------



## XTX

1.) Brazo
2.) 13 Yearoldetailer
3.) GleamingKleen
4.) Peter D
5.) Neil_S (depending on dates)
6.) JonR
7.) The Incredible Hulk (depending on dates) [Possibly Blackbird too, I'll ask him)
8.) Scud
9.) Will
10.) Dom
11.) Chris_330Ci
12.) Rich
13.) neil ..( mr yella ) even if i dont know anyone ...lol
14.) Benny Boy
15.) Parish
16.) C6REW - Obviously depending on dates.
17.) CK888 (let me know if you need any help)
18.)NIL 7090
19.) Beardboy
20.) XTX


----------



## beardboy

13yearoldetailer said:


> :doublesho


?????


----------



## JonR

still waiting for date from my boss guys


----------



## Detail My Ride

beardboy said:


> ?????


Can't believe your selling it! 

Love zetec-s fiesta's!


----------



## beardboy

Lol.

I do too, but want a house, so it's gotta go.

Don't want to buy it for your first car, and leave it sat for 4 years??


----------



## Dom

JonR said:


> still waiting for date from my boss guys


keep waiting, he's married


----------



## Detail My Ride

beardboy said:


> Lol.
> 
> I do too, but want a house, so it's gotta go.
> 
> Don't want to buy it for your first car, and leave it sat for 4 years??


If you'd leave it there for 4 years i would!!


----------



## ChuckH

1.) Brazo
2.) 13 Yearoldetailer
3.) GleamingKleen
4.) Peter D
5.) Neil_S (depending on dates)
6.) JonR
7.) The Incredible Hulk (depending on dates) [Possibly Blackbird too, I'll ask him)
8.) Scud
9.) Will
10.) Dom
11.) Chris_330Ci
12.) Rich
13.) neil ..( mr yella ) even if i dont know anyone ...lol
14.) Benny Boy
15.) Parish
16.) C6REW - Obviously depending on dates.
17.) CK888 (let me know if you need any help)
18.)NIL 7090
19.) Beardboy
20.) XTX
21.)ChuckH (depending on dates)


----------



## Wozza

1.) Brazo
2.) 13 Yearoldetailer
3.) GleamingKleen
4.) Peter D
5.) Neil_S (depending on dates)
6.) JonR
7.) The Incredible Hulk (depending on dates) [Possibly Blackbird too, I'll ask him)
8.) Scud
9.) Will
10.) Dom
11.) Chris_330Ci
12.) Rich
13.) neil ..( mr yella ) even if i dont know anyone ...lol
14.) Benny Boy
15.) Parish
16.) C6REW - Obviously depending on dates.
17.) CK888 (let me know if you need any help)
18.)NIL 7090
19.) Beardboy
20.) XTX
21.)ChuckH (depending on dates)
22.) Wozza (depending on dates)


----------



## quattrogmbh

1.) Brazo
2.) 13 Yearoldetailer
3.) GleamingKleen
4.) Peter D
5.) Neil_S (depending on dates)
6.) JonR
7.) The Incredible Hulk (depending on dates) [Possibly Blackbird too, I'll ask him)
8.) Scud
9.) Will
10.) Dom
11.) Chris_330Ci
12.) Rich
13.) neil ..( mr yella ) even if i dont know anyone ...lol
14.) Benny Boy
15.) Parish
16.) C6REW - Obviously depending on dates.
17.) CK888 (let me know if you need any help)
18.) NIL 7090
19.) Beardboy
20.) XTX
21.) ChuckH (depending on dates)
22.) Wozza (depending on dates)
23.) quattroGmBH (Depending on dates)


----------



## cornishtaz

1.) Brazo
2.) 13 Yearoldetailer
3.) GleamingKleen
4.) Peter D
5.) Neil_S (depending on dates)
6.) JonR
7.) The Incredible Hulk (depending on dates) [Possibly Blackbird too, I'll ask him)
8.) Scud
9.) Will
10.) Dom
11.) Chris_330Ci
12.) Rich
13.) neil ..( mr yella ) even if i dont know anyone ...lol
14.) Benny Boy
15.) Parish
16.) C6REW - Obviously depending on dates.
17.) CK888 (let me know if you need any help)
18.) NIL 7090
19.) Beardboy
20.) XTX
21.) ChuckH (depending on dates)
22.) Wozza (depending on dates)
23.) quattroGmBH (Depending on dates)
24.) cornishtaz (Depending on dates)

Would be good to meet some people and get some tips on polishing up a silver car


----------



## Mav2006

cornishtaz said:


> 1.) Brazo
> 2.) 13 Yearoldetailer
> 3.) GleamingKleen
> 4.) Peter D
> 5.) Neil_S (depending on dates)
> 6.) JonR
> 7.) The Incredible Hulk (depending on dates) [Possibly Blackbird too, I'll ask him)
> 8.) Scud
> 9.) Will
> 10.) Dom
> 11.) Chris_330Ci
> 12.) Rich
> 13.) neil ..( mr yella ) even if i dont know anyone ...lol
> 14.) Benny Boy
> 15.) Parish
> 16.) C6REW - Obviously depending on dates.
> 17.) CK888 (let me know if you need any help)
> 18.) NIL 7090
> 19.) Beardboy
> 20.) XTX
> 21.) ChuckH (depending on dates)
> 22.) Wozza (depending on dates)
> 23.) quattroGmBH (Depending on dates)
> 24.) cornishtaz (Depending on dates)
> 25.) Mav2006 depends on location
> 
> Would be good to meet some people and get some tips on polishing up a silver car


----------



## Dave KG

1.) Brazo
2.) 13 Yearoldetailer
3.) GleamingKleen
4.) Peter D
5.) Neil_S (depending on dates)
6.) JonR
7.) The Incredible Hulk (depending on dates) [Possibly Blackbird too, I'll ask him)
8.) Scud
9.) Will
10.) Dom
11.) Chris_330Ci
12.) Rich
13.) neil ..( mr yella ) even if i dont know anyone ...lol
14.) Benny Boy
15.) Parish
16.) C6REW - Obviously depending on dates.
17.) CK888 (let me know if you need any help)
18.) NIL 7090
19.) Beardboy
20.) XTX
21.) ChuckH (depending on dates)
22.) Wozza (depending on dates)
23.) quattroGmBH (Depending on dates)
24.) cornishtaz (Depending on dates)
25.) Mav2006 depends on location
26.) Dave KG (dependant on date)

If the dates are suitable and you dont mind a Scottish imposter, I'll be there. :thumb:


----------



## Brazo

Be good to have you on board Dave, still working on that venue!


----------



## Detail My Ride

How big is your drive Brazo? LOL :lol: :lol:


----------



## Scud

Have you got a rough idea Mark on dates ? i'm busting for pointers with this rotary and sooner the better......sorry being to be so pushy..

What are we needing to bring by the way ?


----------



## beardboy

Any more info on this guys?


----------



## ChuckH

beardboy said:


> Any more info on this guys?


Likewise !!! :thumb:


----------



## Stewlayzell

*Im Swindon Based so would love to attend. All depends on Dates though.*


----------



## trionic

How did I miss this! 

1.) Brazo
2.) 13 Yearoldetailer
3.) GleamingKleen
4.) Peter D
5.) Neil_S (depending on dates)
6.) JonR
7.) The Incredible Hulk (depending on dates) [Possibly Blackbird too, I'll ask him)
8.) Scud
9.) Will
10.) Dom
11.) Chris_330Ci
12.) Rich
13.) neil ..( mr yella ) even if i dont know anyone ...lol
14.) Benny Boy
15.) Parish
16.) C6REW - Obviously depending on dates.
17.) CK888 (let me know if you need any help)
18.) NIL 7090
19.) Beardboy
20.) XTX
21.) ChuckH (depending on dates)
22.) Wozza (depending on dates)
23.) quattroGmBH (Depending on dates)
24.) cornishtaz (Depending on dates)
25.) Mav2006 depends on location
26.) Dave KG (dependant on date)
27.) Matthew (trionic)


----------



## spotless

If date is okay for me.:thumb: 


1.) Brazo
2.) 13 Yearoldetailer
3.) GleamingKleen
4.) Peter D
5.) Neil_S (depending on dates)
6.) JonR
7.) The Incredible Hulk (depending on dates) [Possibly Blackbird too, I'll ask him)
8.) Scud
9.) Will
10.) Dom
11.) Chris_330Ci
12.) Rich
13.) neil ..( mr yella ) even if i dont know anyone ...lol
14.) Benny Boy
15.) Parish
16.) C6REW - Obviously depending on dates.
17.) CK888 (let me know if you need any help)
18.) NIL 7090
19.) Beardboy
20.) XTX
21.) ChuckH (depending on dates)
22.) Wozza (depending on dates)
23.) quattroGmBH (Depending on dates)
24.) cornishtaz (Depending on dates)
25.) Mav2006 depends on location
26.) Dave KG (dependant on date)
27.) Matthew (trionic)
28.) Spotless


----------



## trionic

This could be a cracking meet


----------



## ChuckH

Whens the date ??? :thumb:


----------



## Detail My Ride

Dunno, don't think anything has ever really escalated tbh.


----------



## dino

1.) Brazo
2.) 13 Yearoldetailer
3.) GleamingKleen
4.) Peter D
5.) Neil_S (depending on dates)
6.) JonR
7.) The Incredible Hulk (depending on dates) [Possibly Blackbird too, I'll ask him)
8.) Scud
9.) Will
10.) Dom
11.) Chris_330Ci
12.) Rich
13.) neil ..( mr yella ) even if i dont know anyone ...lol
14.) Benny Boy
15.) Parish
16.) C6REW - Obviously depending on dates.
17.) CK888 (let me know if you need any help)
18.) NIL 7090
19.) Beardboy
20.) XTX
21.) ChuckH (depending on dates)
22.) Wozza (depending on dates)
23.) quattroGmBH (Depending on dates)
24.) cornishtaz (Depending on dates)
25.) Mav2006 depends on location
26.) Dave KG (dependant on date)
27.) Matthew (trionic)
28.) Spotless
29.) Dino (depending on date)


----------



## wookey

1.) Brazo
2.) 13 Yearoldetailer
3.) GleamingKleen
4.) Peter D
5.) Neil_S (depending on dates)
6.) JonR
7.) The Incredible Hulk (depending on dates) [Possibly Blackbird too, I'll ask him)
8.) Scud
9.) Will
10.) Dom
11.) Chris_330Ci
12.) Rich
13.) neil ..( mr yella ) even if i dont know anyone ...lol
14.) Benny Boy
15.) Parish
16.) C6REW - Obviously depending on dates.
17.) CK888 (let me know if you need any help)
18.) NIL 7090
19.) Beardboy
20.) XTX
21.) ChuckH (depending on dates)
22.) Wozza (depending on dates)
23.) quattroGmBH (Depending on dates)
24.) cornishtaz (Depending on dates)
25.) Mav2006 depends on location
26.) Dave KG (dependant on date)
27.) Matthew (trionic)
28.) Spotless
29.) Dino (depending on date)
30.) RS Adam (depending on date)


----------



## mjh93sa

1.) Brazo
2.) 13 Yearoldetailer
3.) GleamingKleen
4.) Peter D
5.) Neil_S (depending on dates)
6.) JonR
7.) The Incredible Hulk (depending on dates) [Possibly Blackbird too, I'll ask him)
8.) Scud
9.) Will
10.) Dom
11.) Chris_330Ci
12.) Rich
13.) neil ..( mr yella ) even if i dont know anyone ...lol
14.) Benny Boy
15.) Parish
16.) C6REW - Obviously depending on dates.
17.) CK888 (let me know if you need any help)
18.) NIL 7090
19.) Beardboy
20.) XTX
21.) ChuckH (depending on dates)
22.) Wozza (depending on dates)
23.) quattroGmBH (Depending on dates)
24.) cornishtaz (Depending on dates)
25.) Mav2006 depends on location
26.) Dave KG (dependant on date)
27.) Matthew (trionic)
28.) Spotless
29.) Dino (depending on date)
30.) RS Adam (depending on date)
31.) mjh93sa (final details dependant)


----------



## Brazo

Right....................................

Our original location looks like it has fallen through but I will work tirelessly to secure a suitable location, if any locals know of such a place the pm button is top right :thumb:


----------



## Scud

somewhere big too ....lol


----------



## PulseTurbo

1.) Brazo
2.) 13 Yearoldetailer
3.) GleamingKleen
4.) Peter D
5.) Neil_S (depending on dates)
6.) JonR
7.) The Incredible Hulk (depending on dates) [Possibly Blackbird too, I'll ask him)
8.) Scud
9.) Will
10.) Dom
11.) Chris_330Ci
12.) Rich
13.) neil ..( mr yella ) even if i dont know anyone ...lol
14.) Benny Boy
15.) Parish
16.) C6REW - Obviously depending on dates.
17.) CK888 (let me know if you need any help)
18.) NIL 7090
19.) Beardboy
20.) XTX
21.) ChuckH (depending on dates)
22.) Wozza (depending on dates)
23.) quattroGmBH (Depending on dates)
24.) cornishtaz (Depending on dates)
25.) Mav2006 depends on location
26.) Dave KG (dependant on date)
27.) Matthew (trionic)
28.) Spotless
29.) Dino (depending on date)
30.) RS Adam (depending on date)
31.) mjh93sa (final details dependant)
32.) PulseTurbo (Although this is like above, much dependant on date)


----------



## Stewlayzell

1.) Brazo
2.) 13 Yearoldetailer
3.) GleamingKleen
4.) Peter D
5.) Neil_S (depending on dates)
6.) JonR
7.) The Incredible Hulk (depending on dates) [Possibly Blackbird too, I'll ask him)
8.) Scud
9.) Will
10.) Dom
11.) Chris_330Ci
12.) Rich
13.) neil ..( mr yella ) even if i dont know anyone ...lol
14.) Benny Boy
15.) Parish
16.) C6REW - Obviously depending on dates.
17.) CK888 (let me know if you need any help)
18.) NIL 7090
19.) Beardboy
20.) XTX
21.) ChuckH (depending on dates)
22.) Wozza (depending on dates)
23.) quattroGmBH (Depending on dates)
24.) cornishtaz (Depending on dates)
25.) Mav2006 depends on location
26.) Dave KG (dependant on date)
27.) Matthew (trionic)
28.) Spotless
29.) Dino (depending on date)
30.) RS Adam (depending on date)
31.) mjh93sa (final details dependant)
32.) PulseTurbo (Although this is like above, much dependant on date)
33.) Stewlayzell (depending on date)


----------



## ChuckH

Any Dates yet ?? :thumb:


----------



## beardboy

Mark's still looking for a location at the moment. He's open to suggestions though, if you have any ideas?


----------



## dhracer

1.) Brazo
2.) 13 Yearoldetailer
3.) GleamingKleen
4.) Peter D
5.) Neil_S (depending on dates)
6.) JonR
7.) The Incredible Hulk (depending on dates) [Possibly Blackbird too, I'll ask him)
8.) Scud
9.) Will
10.) Dom
11.) Chris_330Ci
12.) Rich
13.) neil ..( mr yella ) even if i dont know anyone ...lol
14.) Benny Boy
15.) Parish
16.) C6REW - Obviously depending on dates.
17.) CK888 (let me know if you need any help)
18.) NIL 7090
19.) Beardboy
20.) XTX
21.) ChuckH (depending on dates)
22.) Wozza (depending on dates)
23.) quattroGmBH (Depending on dates)
24.) cornishtaz (Depending on dates)
25.) Mav2006 depends on location
26.) Dave KG (dependant on date)
27.) Matthew (trionic)
28.) Spotless
29.) Dino (depending on date)
30.) RS Adam (depending on date)
31.) mjh93sa (final details dependant)
32.) PulseTurbo (Although this is like above, much dependant on date)
33.) Stewlayzell (depending on date)
34.) dhracer (depending on date & location) - my car could be used as a demo if needed (black and looking a bit sorry for itself  )

I have a mate who _might_ be able to help out with location (he has a unit in Avonmouth if that's any good?)


----------



## trionic

Avonmouth's good for me


----------



## SteveOC

Very handy for cheap eats and shopping at Costco - but not for Wiltshire
LOL.  

Steve O.


----------



## parish

trionic said:


> Avonmouth's good for me


Just a shame it's not in Wiltshire :lol:


----------



## trionic

It's close enough 

But yeah... I guess a Wiltshire detailing meet should be held in Wiltshire  :lol:


----------



## dhracer

'twas only a suggestion  :lol:


----------



## trionic

Could always make it an Avonmouth detailing meet


----------



## HMANS3

1.) Brazo
2.) 13 Yearoldetailer
3.) GleamingKleen
4.) Peter D
5.) Neil_S (depending on dates)
6.) JonR
7.) The Incredible Hulk (depending on dates) [Possibly Blackbird too, I'll ask him)
8.) Scud
9.) Will
10.) Dom
11.) Chris_330Ci
12.) Rich
13.) neil ..( mr yella ) even if i dont know anyone ...lol
14.) Benny Boy
15.) Parish
16.) C6REW - Obviously depending on dates.
17.) CK888 (let me know if you need any help)
18.) NIL 7090
19.) Beardboy
20.) XTX
21.) ChuckH (depending on dates)
22.) Wozza (depending on dates)
23.) quattroGmBH (Depending on dates)
24.) cornishtaz (Depending on dates)
25.) Mav2006 depends on location
26.) Dave KG (dependant on date)
27.) Matthew (trionic)
28.) Spotless
29.) Dino (depending on date)
30.) RS Adam (depending on date)
31.) mjh93sa (final details dependant)
32.) PulseTurbo (Although this is like above, much dependant on date)
33.) Stewlayzell (depending on date)
34.) dhracer (depending on date & location) - my car could be used as a demo if needed (black and looking a bit sorry for itself )
35.) Hmans3 (depending on date) May also be able to get a few more people


----------



## Olliebloory

1.) Brazo
2.) 13 Yearoldetailer
3.) GleamingKleen
4.) Peter D
5.) Neil_S (depending on dates)
6.) JonR
7.) The Incredible Hulk (depending on dates) [Possibly Blackbird too, I'll ask him)
8.) Scud
9.) Will
10.) Dom
11.) Chris_330Ci
12.) Rich
13.) neil ..( mr yella ) even if i dont know anyone ...lol
14.) Benny Boy
15.) Parish
16.) C6REW - Obviously depending on dates.
17.) CK888 (let me know if you need any help)
18.) NIL 7090
19.) Beardboy
20.) XTX
21.) ChuckH (depending on dates)
22.) Wozza (depending on dates)
23.) quattroGmBH (Depending on dates)
24.) cornishtaz (Depending on dates)
25.) Mav2006 depends on location
26.) Dave KG (dependant on date)
27.) Matthew (trionic)
28.) Spotless
29.) Dino (depending on date)
30.) RS Adam (depending on date)
31.) mjh93sa (final details dependant)
32.) PulseTurbo (Although this is like above, much dependant on date)
33.) Stewlayzell (depending on date)
34.) dhracer (depending on date & location) - my car could be used as a demo if needed (black and looking a bit sorry for itself )
35.) Hmans3 (depending on date) May also be able to get a few more people
36.)olliebloory


----------



## Scud

This thread was started in may 2007 m8


----------



## mark1319

Scud said:


> This thread was started in may 2007 m8


Good thing you said that as I was just going to add my name to it:lol:


----------

